#  > قوانین سایت >  > معرفی تجهیزات تعمیرگاهی >  >  راهنمایی جهت خرید شابلون و توپ قلع

## مهدی محب

سلام ؛ بنده یک تعمیرکار حرفه ای نیستم ولی در مورد خرید شابلون و توپ قلع راهنمایی میخواستم ؛ ممنون میشوم همکارانی که حرفه ای میباشند به زبان ساده توضیحاتی را که برای ابتدا کار میباشد مرحمت بفرمایند... 
دوم- برای تعمیرات صوتی و تصویری به چه شابلونی جهت تعویض RAM و CPU نیاز است ؟
سوم-  از کجا بایست تهیه کنم؟
و سوال آخر - توپ قلع چه سایزی بگیرم؟
در ضمن ابزار کار هویه و هیتر دارم 
سپاس

----------

*bahramikhah*,*علی علی دادی*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## مهدی محب

برای ابتدا کار بنده این رم را میخواستم عوض کنم download.jpg

----------

*bahramikhah*,*علی علی دادی*

----------


## technics

این ایس های رم نیازی به شابلون ندارند و با دیت هم میتوانید توپها را با نوک سوزن جوال دوز جابجا کنید و اینکه رمها عموما توپ قلع چهل و پنج صدم نیاز دارند و شما از نوع lead معمولی که همان سیم قلعی که استفاده میکنید هست مصرف نمایید و انهم بخاطر دمای پایین ذوب که در حدود ۱۹۰ الی ۲۲۰ درجه اب میشود و نوع دیگر توپ قلع که lead free میباشد داری مس و نقره میباشد که گرانتر و دمای بالای 230 تا ۲۴۵  درجه نیاز دارد و دیگر اینکه حتما از خمیر فلکسی امتچ امریکایی استفاده کنید که رنگ عسل دارد و بو و دود ندارد

----------

*bahramikhah*,*farzad.*,*Musa_ayden*,*علی علی دادی*,*مهدی محب*

----------


## مهدی محب

> این ایس های رم نیازی به شابلون ندارند و با دیت هم میتوانید توپها را با نوک سوزن جوال دوز جابجا کنید و اینکه رمها عموما توپ قلع چهل و پنج صدم نیاز دارند و شما از نوع lead معمولی که همان سیم قلعی که استفاده میکنید هست مصرف نمایید و انهم بخاطر دمای پایین ذوب که در حدود ۱۹۰ الی ۲۲۰ درجه اب میشود و نوع دیگر توپ قلع که lead free میباشد داری مس و نقره میباشد که گرانتر و دمای بالای 230 تا ۲۴۵  درجه نیاز دارد و دیگر اینکه حتما از خمیر فلکسی امتچ امریکایی استفاده کنید که رنگ عسل دارد و بو و دود ندارد


ممنون مهندس جان 
سوال دیگه دیت چیست؟
و دومین سوال آیا خمیر فلکس مرغوبی که فرمودیدامتچ امریکایی و توپ قلع lead که فرمودیید را از کجا خریداری کنم؟
و آخرین سوال چطوری مراحل را انجام بدم؟ گرما هیتر و... و آیا میشود به جای هیتر از اتو تعویض LED استفاده کنم؟...

----------

*bahramikhah*,*علی علی دادی*

----------


## technics

لوازم تعمیراتی را از بستر اینترنت میتونید خریداری کنید و اینکه شما میتونید از هوای گرم استفاده کنید و دمای هیتر را روی ۳۰۰ درجه یا اینکه ولوم گرمای هیتر را کمی عقبتر از انتهای و اخر ولوم ۱۵ درجه مانده بزارید و از فاصله ۳ سانت بروی رم گرفته و بصورت دورانی حرکت دهید و گرما را روی یک نقطه متمرکز نکنید تا ایجاد خسارت نگردد و دیگر اینکه اگر اتوی شما حرارت ۲۵۰ درجه تولید میکند از ان هم میتوانید استفاده کنید

----------

*farzad.*,*Musa_ayden*,*علی علی دادی*,*مهدی محب*

----------


## mohasalman

سلام  در فیلم های اموزشی یوتوب در شرایط مشابه که قطعه حالت میکرو یعنی خیلی کوچک ندارد به این شکل عمل می نمایند که خود قطعه را با روغن لحیم {فلاکس} با کیفیت اغشته کرده سپس نوک هویه مناسب مثلا سر کج را به قلع اغشته کرده و خیلی سریع و منظم روی توپ های قلع قدیمی حرکت می دهند تا شکل تمام انها یکسان شود.امید که مفید واقع شود.

----------

*علی علی دادی*,*مهدی محب*

----------


## mohasalman

بهتر است قلع از نوع مرغوب با دمای ذوب کم باشد.

----------

*مهدی محب*

----------


## poya22

> این ایس های رم نیازی به شابلون ندارند و با دیت هم میتوانید توپها را با نوک سوزن جوال دوز جابجا کنید و اینکه رمها عموما توپ قلع چهل و پنج صدم نیاز دارند و شما از نوع lead معمولی که همان سیم قلعی که استفاده میکنید هست مصرف نمایید و انهم بخاطر دمای پایین ذوب که در حدود ۱۹۰ الی ۲۲۰ درجه اب میشود و نوع دیگر توپ قلع که lead free میباشد داری مس و نقره میباشد که گرانتر و دمای بالای 230 تا ۲۴۵  درجه نیاز دارد و دیگر اینکه حتما از خمیر فلکسی امتچ امریکایی استفاده کنید که رنگ عسل دارد و بو و دود ندارد


lead free به این معنی هست که 99 درصد قلع خالص است بدونه نقره و مس و دمایی حدود 28 تا 30 درجه بیشتر از lead 
lead یعنی با نقره و مس و معمولا با 63 درصد قلع و 37 درصد مس و نقره

با سریال  ( SN 63/ PB 37 ) lead دار
با سریال 
( SN 96.5/ AG 3.0/ CU 0.5)
فری لد

----------

*aryamon*,*farzad.*,*علی علی دادی*,*مهدی محب*

----------


## technics

دوست عزیز اطلاعات غلط ندهید lead قلع معمولی هستش و lead free قلع دارای مس و نقره میباشد

----------


## poya22

> این ایس های رم نیازی به شابلون ندارند و با دیت هم میتوانید توپها را با نوک سوزن جوال دوز جابجا کنید و اینکه رمها عموما توپ قلع چهل و پنج صدم نیاز دارند و شما از نوع lead معمولی که همان سیم قلعی که استفاده میکنید هست مصرف نمایید و انهم بخاطر دمای پایین ذوب که در حدود ۱۹۰ الی ۲۲۰ درجه اب میشود و نوع دیگر توپ قلع که lead free میباشد داری مس و نقره میباشد که گرانتر و دمای بالای 230 تا ۲۴۵  درجه نیاز دارد و دیگر اینکه حتما از خمیر فلکسی امتچ امریکایی استفاده کنید که رنگ عسل دارد و بو و دود ندارد


شما کمی تحقیق کنید متوجه میشوید خط بالا را صحیح گفتید قلع معمولی 63 درصد قلع دارد روی لیبل هم نوشته است و lead است

معنی lead سرب میشود یعنی سرب دار
معنی free در اینجا ازاد و رهایی میشود 

lead free هم قلع خالص است 99 درصد قلع 
برید در اینترنت تحقیق کنید


https://mclc.ir/%D8%B3%DB%8C%D9%85-%...%88%D8%B4.html

----------

*javamobira*

----------


## technics

آساهی قلعی است که تقلبیش بیشتر از اصلش در بازار هست دوست محترم سایتهایی که تولید محتوا ندارند دلیل بر صحت حرف شما نیست شما ظاهر قضیه رو دیدید ولی از پیچش مو بی اطلاعید  ندانستن عیب نیست ولی پافشاری بر اطلاعات غلط کمی آزار دهنده هست اون سایتی که شما معرفی کردیدفروشگاه هست و کپی پیست میکنه و سازنده نیست و اگر اطلاعات غلط هم بزاره مهم نیست خریدار باید بدونه چی میخواد بخره و سیم قلع لدفری هم میفروشه ولی ننوشته رو سیم قلعش که درجه حرارت و مشخصاتش را و در توضیحات و مشخصات فنی خلوص بالا برای کارهای خاص که حرف چرتی زده که برای فروش بیشتر کاربرد دارد و جایی هم نگفته که مشخصات لد و لدفری چی هستش شما اگر دیدید و خواندید به ما هم بگید 
سبم قلع لد فری هم همانند توپ قلع لد فری داری ۳درصد نقره و نیم درصد مس میباشد وبرچسب انها هم به رنگ سبز هستند

و اما لد و لد فری  تمام برچسب های قوطی های لد به رنگ سفید و لد فری به رنگ سبز میباشد و رنگ سبز نشانه لدفری بودن هست .همانند توپ قلع خودتان که کیووین لد هستش و کیووین لدفری را در نت سرچ کنید و مشخصاتش رو ببینید  و در نهایت مقاله زیاد هستش درباره لد و لدفری 
https://www.reichelt.com/magazin/en/...ture-and-iron/

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## technics

https://www.hklrf.com/250K-PMTC-050m...Cu05_3831.html

----------


## poya22

شما درست میگوید
بنابراین شما که پیچش مو را میبنید 
lead یعنی بدونه سرب 
lead free با سرب
موفق باشید

----------


## technics

دوست گرامی اطلاعات شما خوب هست ولی دقیق نیست البته با عرض معذرت سرجاش نیست 
lead قلع سرب دار هست ۶۳ درصد قلع و ۳۷ در صد سرب
و lead free قلع خالص بدون سرب  ۹۶۰۵ درصد قلع و ۳درصد نقره و نیم درصد مس 
امیدوارم که دیگر نیازی به توضیح نباشه چون زمان زیادی صرف این مطلب شد

----------

